# Nothelle 22x10 Novedra IX Sport on Q7 S-Line



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

Here some pics of a Q7 customer car
2007 Audi Q7. 4.2 S-Line with Nothelle 22x10 Novedra IX Sport on ContiCrossContact UHP








































For more info on this setup please contact either of the companies below 
*Nothelle* +1 (415) 229-3191 http://www.nothelle.us
*Tunershop North America* +1 (702) 505-4814 http://www.tunershop.com
*Tomas Sport Tuning* +1 (510) 235-2350 http://www.tomassporttuning.com


----------

